
Solving Zelda: Wind Waker's RNG for Speedrunning Sploosh Kaboom (YouTube) - dragontamer
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1hs451PfFzQ
======
dragontamer
While this video is ~20 minutes long, it breaks down the Wind Waker RNG,
creates a few prior probability heatmaps, and ultimately creates a tool for
speedrunners to more quickly beat a notoriously luck-heavy part of the 100%
speedrun.

With the tool in hand, players no longer have to guess randomly (and therefore
add random variance) to their 100% speedruns, but instead can near instantly
get the correct board.

